# Minnesota Summer League 2005!



## sheefo13

Well today in the star tribune they announced the schedule. so I copy pasted it right here!

The Wolves announced the schedule for the Minnesota Summer League, to be held at Target Center on July 15-19:

• July 15: Indiana vs. Houston, 3 p.m.; Toronto vs. New York, 5 p.m.; Minnesota vs. Milwaukee, 7 p.m.

• July 16: Toronto vs. Indiana, 3 p.m.; Milwaukee vs. Houston, 5 p.m.; Minnesota vs. New York, 7 p.m.

• July 17: Indiana vs. New York, 11 a.m.; Toronto vs. Milwaukee, 1 p.m.; Minnesota vs. Houston, 7:30 p.m.

• July 18: Indiana vs. Milwaukee, 3 p.m.; Houston vs. New York, 5 p.m.; Minnesota vs. Toronto, 7 p.m.

• July 19: Houston vs. Toronto, 11 a.m.; New York vs. Milwaukee, 1 p.m.; Minnesota vs. Indiana, 3 p.m.


I know I am going to it, the real question is will you? We may see some good players there this next year so if I were you guys go check it out too, It was really fun last summer.....

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5432806.html


----------



## oblivion

I went to it on the last day last year. I think we lost to the Bucks. But it was pretty good time.


----------



## sheefo13

Yup! I suggest everyone at least goes once. If you get there early, you can get front row seats, get autographs, etc. They aren't huge names, but draft picks of most teams are going to be there. Usually the number one pick doesnt go, but the bucks may decide they want him there.

another link
LINK


----------



## KG4MVP2

I will be there again this year i went last year two days.


----------



## sheefo13

Oh yeah thats right, I saw u over there lol!


----------



## KG4MVP2

sheefo13 said:


> Oh yeah thats right, I saw u over there lol!


Yep thats right.


----------



## sheefo13

Well, me I am going to try and go everyday and scout some players and the fact that I am very excited to see ebi play again, and see our draft picks play.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

I would go if i didnt live so far away. I will be going one of these years soon though. It sounds really fun.


----------



## sheefo13

Yup it is pretty exciting.


----------



## KG4MVP2

I hope Bucks pick Bogut and he plays in the summer league that would be so awesome as he is one of my favorite players in this years draft.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah hopefully bogut plays in the summer league games..... THAT would be tight.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144

I will be going, but hopefully sitting with the members of the media. If not, I will still be doing my writeups, and I will post them on here. Rumor has it that Troy Bell is already on the team.


----------



## sheefo13

really??? interesting.... Who told u this?


----------



## TWolvesGG2144

I heard from somebody with the team that the Wolves are interested, and a poster on twolvescentral ran into Bell, and Bell told him that. I know he played for the Bulls mini-camp team, but the last thing the Bulls need is another point guard.


----------



## socco

Did anybody think we wouldn't give Troy Bell a shot? I thought it was pretty much a guarantee after he got released last summer that he'd end up with the Wolves at some point. So it's nice to hear that it will most likely be the case.


----------



## sheefo13

well here is the real question.... anthony carter or troy bell??? bell seems like he will be another troy hudson, and thats the last thing we need, another scoring pg.... I think there are better guys at the same price than bell. Like A smush parker?


----------



## sheefo13

Hey twolvesGG.... Do you have like a pass to be on the media side of the gym?


----------



## sheefo13

Anyone else going? Jonathon watters? OZZY? oblivion? jokeaward?


----------



## kentuckyfan13

I'm not going this year, but i will be having a talk with my dad to see if Me and 1 of my friends can go next year.


----------



## sheefo13

Some rookies that could/ should be there: Andrew Bogut; Ersan Ilyasova; Danny Granger; Eraszem Lorbek; Charlie Villuneava; Joey Graham; Roko Ukic; Channing Frye; Luther Head; Nate Robinson; David Lee; Rashad McCants; Bracey Wright... We get to see some intriuging rookies out here this summer. I am going to try and scout as many of these guys as I can. I hope the Bucks make Bogut go.


----------



## oblivion

I plan on going to at least one game.

Just saw in star tribune website that Jeff Hagen will be on the summer league squad. Lets hope they add Alan Anderson too.


----------



## KG4MVP2

God i hope Bogut plays


----------



## sheefo13

There are a lot of rookie free agents right now that I would love to see on our roster... Especcially a guy like Anderson or Gilchrist.


----------



## KG4MVP2

That would be nice if we got walsh or pg from maryland.


----------



## oblivion

Knicks summer league roster announced: LINK 
Notables include:
Ariza
Frye
Nate Robinson
David lee
Aaron Miles

and from last years T-Wolves summer league squad:
JAckie Butler
Bruno Sundov

I want to see if all the hype about Frye is justified, and Nate Robinson should be fun to see.


----------



## sheefo13

Agreed. I think our roster should be announced sometime soon, maybe tomorrow. My net is down, I am at my cousin's house using his net, so hopefully I can get my net working soon.

I think I will miss the July 17 day because a very good friend of mine is having a grad party... The other days I will be there. I am also going to try to go to some Howard Pulley Games.

Gilchrist is with the Cavs. I hope we get Anderson.


----------



## Carbo04

I'd bet McCants breaks 40 points in at least one game in summer league.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I agree... It probably won't be against the Pacers or Toronto though.... If Granger or Graham are guarding him.


----------



## kaniffmn

sheefo13 said:


> well here is the real question.... anthony carter or troy bell??? bell seems like he will be another troy hudson, and thats the last thing we need, another scoring pg.... I think there are better guys at the same price than bell. Like A smush parker?


Troy Bell is not another T-Hud. He may have played like that in college, but here in Minny he'd have to change his game. Besides, I remember watching him in high school, and he whooped the crap out of B.C. in the playoffs. Notice I said he, not Holy Angels. He was among the state's leader in pts. and he was Holy Angels best passer/playmaker/everything, same at Boston College. Everyone knows he can put the ball in the hole, and that's a good thing. He's a decent player, the problem is he doesn't have a lot of muscle to him. I think he'd be a good fit in the Wolves system. Cuz be real...he'd be the third pg off the bench and he wouldn't just come in gunnin' if he was called upon. You know how this stuff works too...the hometown players get a shot at making the roster. How do you think Hagen got on the team??? He doesn't have a chance in hell of making the Wolves roster. Troy deserves another shot and I'm glad we are giving it to him.


----------



## sheefo13

But seriously, that was High School and you and me both know B.C. is not good at basketball. 

I think we go after Smush Parker for that 3rd spot. But it may end up going to Bracey Wright...


----------



## kaniffmn

Seriously, I know it was high school and I forgot to put that in the post. A lot of has definitely changed since than. B.C. actually was in it's prime in basketball at that point. The end of it. That was when Julian, Limee, Bahay, and all them were there. It was one of B.C.'s best team's ever. Yet, they managed to lose to Troy Bell not once but two years in a row in the section playoffs. But enough about that. 

Troy ended up in a bad situation, just as Khalid did when drafted by the Bulls. It's a shame when you think about it, because these were some of the best players to come out of Minnesota and they didn't really get a fair shot in the NBA. I haven't seen Troy play since college really. If he's anything like he was coming out of college, he's worth the look. He was a mid 1st round pick.


----------



## sheefo13

kaniffmn said:


> He was a mid 1st round pick.


So was Quincy Lewis and Will Avery....


----------



## kaniffmn

Quincy Lewis also got his chance...he was on Utah's roster for 3 seasons. He's been overseas and proved himself there. It said something about him in the paper today too. The Wolves have put him on summer league before too...does he deserve another shot? maybe not by the wolves, but by some team.

Will Avery??? You could make a list of first round picks that didn't make it and it wouldn't change that players who've played high school or college ball nearby will get a shot with the hometown team. How many guys from the past that haven't necessarily been very good but have had tryouts with the Wolves that were from nearby?

Jeff Hagen
Micheal Bauer
Jerry Holman
Kevin Burleson
Rick Rickert (we had the nerve to draft this guy)
John Thomas (Only here because Mad-dog and co. were hurt)

So why shouldn't Bell be given a shot if these other guys were?
Thomas is the only other one to be selected in the first round. 
The others should all have been undrafted.


----------



## sheefo13

We did draft Bracey Wright. Honestly Bracey has a better chance to make it than Bell does.


----------



## Carbo04

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah I agree... It probably won't be against the Pacers or Toronto though.... If Granger or Graham are guarding him.



I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## sheefo13

I am sure about Graham. Graham would put the clamps on McCants. He will probably go off on the Knicks or something of that sort.


----------



## OZZY

So who is on this summer league roster? I hope not Penny and Powell those guys are trash, we need some real talent on our summer team roster. And will be interesting to see how Rick does if he even gets invited back. Man that kid, wow what a shame.

As for Troy Bell well he had injury problems didn't he, its not so much he sucks as his injuries really hurt him obviously. He kill at the Chicago camp and I wish he would have been healthy and given a shot in the league.

Speaking of underachievers, how about the Wolves sign Dajuan Wagner somehow? The kid just needs a chance, he did not average 13 points a game as a rookie for no reason. And who is better at developing PG's than the Wolves, well maybe that might change since Flip left but still. A lot of PG's have improved their game through this franchise, but I do admit most of that was probably Flip. I say sign Juanny though.


----------



## sheefo13

Well I would not mind to see Wagner but he would need to play for a Summer League team... Would it be possible if he played for ours?


----------



## oblivion

Here are some names of note from the summer league thread on main page.

Charlotte:
Kevin Burleson
Terrance Simmons

Dallas:
Felipe Lopez

Detroit:
Jerry Holman

Seattle:
Rick Rickert


----------



## sheefo13

Hahah thanks oblivion. Rickert... Haha looks like they are trying to replace Vlad Radmanovic. Wrong choice though.

It is good to see Burleson, Holman, Simmons playing on a roster too. And Lopez making a comback?! Nice.


----------



## oblivion

Burleson and Simmons must be on Charlotte because of JB Bickerstaff, the fromer gopher, now asst coach of charlotte.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah that is what I thought too. Simmons I think will impress some people over there, I have always been really high on him. Burleson probably won't.

I am coming to expect John Thomas will end up playing on our summer league team.


----------



## oblivion

Our roster announced today:

32 Sean Banks F 6-8 210 1/20/85 Memphis '05 R 
3 Jamison Brewer G 6-4 195 11/19/80 Auburn '03 3 
44 Ndudi Ebi F 6-9 200 6/18/84 Westbury Christian HS '03 2 
25 Stephen Graham F 6-6 215 1/20/85 Oklahoma State '05 R 
15 Jeff Hagen C 7-0 270 2/16/82 Minnesota '05 R 
6 Nick Horvath F 6-10 250 2/18/81 Duke '04 R 
24 Brandon Hunter F 6-7 266 11/24/80 Ohio University '03 2 
7 John Lucas G 5-11 165 11/21/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
1 Rashad McCants G 6-4 207 9/25/84 North Carolina '05 R 
30 Ivan McFarlin F 6-8 240 4/26/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
20 Paul McPherson G 6-4 210 7/3/78 Depaul '00 1 
5 Ellis Myles F 6-7 245 12/22/81 Louisville '05 R 
13 Marlon Parmer G 6-3 187 9/28/80 Kentucky Wesleyan '03 R 
0 Ricky Shields G 6-4 185 7/27/82 Rutgers '05 R 
55 David Simon C 6-10 260 8/9/82 IPFW '05 R 
40 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 2/22/83 Minnesota State '05 R 
4 Bracey Wright G 6-3 210 7/1/84 Indiana '05 


3 from Ok ST, including Joey Grahm's brother Stevie.

Those with a chance to make team:
Ndudi Ebi
Rashad McCants
Bracey Wright
Sean Banks

Possibly Lucas for 3rd string PG


----------



## bruno34115

LOL at Nick Horvath. If you guys live in MN you might remember him being the player of the year like 5-6 years ago. Another MN tie. This team looks significantly worse than some of the other teams I've seen out there. I do like that we brought in Steven Graham and Sean Banks (I would've drafted both of them over B. Wright).


----------



## kentuckyfan13

theres alot of useless players there


----------



## sheefo13

Ha, what a terrible team. More points for McCants though. I think Brandon Hunter and Jamison Brewer have a fair chance of making the roster. Brandon Hunter, given minutes, is pretty good.


No Stepp....


----------



## sheefo13

Haha I remember Horvath now! Man he had high hopes going into Duke then he had to red shirt because he had an injury. That is why noone wanted Humphries to go to Duke, he would be the next Horvath....


As for Jamel Staten, the guy can play. Watch out for him.


----------



## sheefo13

Dwane Casey is going to coach!


----------



## kaniffmn

oblivion said:


> Our roster announced today:
> 
> 40 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 2/22/83 Minnesota State '05 R


This is the name that immediately hit home with me. We were just talking about giving the hometown players a shot and it looks as though I was right...along with the players I previously said from Minny getting a look was NICK HORVATH. NICK HORVATH FOR GOD'S SAKE!!! You're telling me that Troy Bell doesn't deserve a shot over him...wow. 

I'm glad that Staten is getting a shot. He was one of the top players in D-3 or D-2. I forgot what Minny State was. I could see some of those Oklahoma State guys making the team too, namely Lucas and McFarlin. McFarlin has some game. Brandon Hunter is decent too as sheefo said.


----------



## sheefo13

I don't get why we got 3 OSU players. That must be something very lucky for them. It will be interesting to see Stevie Graham go up against Joey Graham though.... Well Ebi should get the majority of the minutes.


Man is McCants going to get shots on this roster or is McCants going to get shots on this roster.


----------



## KG4MVP2

On the bucks website it says Bogut will play in the Minnnesota Summer League :banana: :clap: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheefo13

Man that is awsome. I am not too sure if I am going to go the first day when we play the bucks because I am going to Stargade and it is my gf's b-day.... Damnit.


I can not wait to see bogut out there!


----------



## TWolvesGG2144

sheefo13 said:


> I don't get why we got 3 OSU players. That must be something very lucky for them. It will be interesting to see Stevie Graham go up against Joey Graham though.... Well Ebi should get the majority of the minutes.
> 
> 
> Man is McCants going to get shots on this roster or is McCants going to get shots on this roster.


John Lucas (sr) is close to the team, and is the reason Eddie Griffin came here. It's probably payback for Lucas, and the fact that Stephen Graham can play and probably will make a team.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah Graham is pretty good but I think Banks is better, but his ego is a problem which will more than likely cost him a chance to make the team. I guess Ebi is not going to see that many minutes...


----------



## TWolvesGG2144

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah Graham is pretty good but I think Banks is better, but his ego is a problem which will more than likely cost him a chance to make the team. I guess Ebi is not going to see that many minutes...


Banks has more talent, but Graham is a much better player. Banks has looked like absolute garbage in the Vegas summer league, and Jon G of draftcity told me he basically has no shot of making an NBA team.


----------



## sheefo13

Not to mention that Stevie Graham has been playing well for the Suns.


----------



## sheefo13

From what I just read on the Pacers forum, Ron Artest is going to participate in the summer league games!!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah Graham is pretty good but I think Banks is better, but his ego is a problem which will more than likely cost him a chance to make the team. I guess Ebi is not going to see that many minutes...


Here's the deal with Banks. 

He can do some very intriguing things, including create his own shot. He's very athletic, very long, and has the look of a go-too scorer. However, you aren't looking for a go-too scorer in your 12th man. The rest of his game has to catch up with his "lead" scoring ability, because he doesn't have the requisite skills to be a productive roleplayer. He doesn't do well within the context of an offense, he is very limited as a slasher, and he doesn't give much effort on the defensive end.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah, I saw like 2 or 3 games of Banks playing. I still think Anderson would do this team better than Graham though...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Anderson would be a great guy to have. He can give a Trent Hassell type effort. Stevie probably has a shot as well.


----------



## sheefo13

Anderson can play good D and he can score... Hassell can score but he doesn't get shots.


----------



## thekid

McCants is going to score a ton.


----------



## KG4MVP2

I am going Saturday to the summer league.


----------



## sheefo13

thekid said:


> McCants is going to score a ton.


 Ouch, what a jynx.... He is injured...


----------



## kaniffmn

Sheefo, what is so great about Alan Anderson?


----------



## sheefo13

He is athletic, a good defender, and can slash... Plus he is from Minny


----------



## kaniffmn

See, I think he's a decent player...but he's not great at any particular thing. I don't see him coming in and making an impact. But it seems you like him enough to think that being from Minny that he deserves a shot. And I agree that I believe he deserves a shot as well. I just don't buy that he'll amount to much in the NBA.


----------



## The_Franchise

Look for Luther Head to dominate. Can't wait to see Malick Badiane in action... he's still very raw, but has bulked up and has Garnett's athleticism. Remember he was projected to go in the late teens before his stock fell to #44 on draft day.


----------



## sheefo13

I think Luther Head is going to be a bust IMO. The guy went from late 2nd round-undrafted to early 2nd round after the combine. Then he is taken earlier than that.... Man does he have to prove himself to a lot of the people in the league...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

kaniffmn said:


> See, I think he's a decent player...but he's not great at any particular thing. I don't see him coming in and making an impact. But it seems you like him enough to think that being from Minny that he deserves a shot. And I agree that I believe he deserves a shot as well. I just don't buy that he'll amount to much in the NBA.


You are right that he isn't great at one thing. That's probably why he wasn't drafted. But you have to like what he brings to the table as a roleplayer. He defended pretty much anybody at Michigan State, playing anywhere from the 1-4. The guy can handle the ball a little, is tough enough to fight down low, and really improved as a scorer by the end of his college career. All the reasons that Sean Banks won't make the league are the reasons why Alan Anderson will.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> I think Luther Head is going to be a bust IMO. The guy went from late 2nd round-undrafted to early 2nd round after the combine. Then he is taken earlier than that.... Man does he have to prove himself to a lot of the people in the league...


I don't think Head was ever truly on the verge of going undrafted. I had him in my first round mocks as early as December, and the vast majority of mocks never had him lower than the early 2nd round once he broke out his senior year. While he probably is never a star, I think he's got a shot to be a good roleplayer. He might not be your ideal PG offensively, but what he proved in Chicago is that he can defend 1's. I saw him lock guys up with my own eyes at that camp. Every once in a while he will get hot from downtown, and that combined with his defensive ability may allow how to carve out a niche in the league.


----------



## sheefo13

Well from what I have seen, a lot of Big Ten pgs don't end up being that good in the NBA. The guy was never really the 1 there anyway. He was more like a 3, but in college they went with 3 guards and I do not blame them. Yeah he is really athletic and yeah he is a good defender, but the guy has no real NBA point guard skills. If those skills were so easy to pick up, then Salim Stoudimire would be a lottery pick... I am just not convinced that he can play the NBA game. But I will be excited to see what he can do tomorrow...


----------



## The_Franchise

sheefo13 said:


> I think Luther Head is going to be a bust IMO. The guy went from late 2nd round-undrafted to early 2nd round after the combine. Then he is taken earlier than that.... Man does he have to prove himself to a lot of the people in the league...


Everyone in the Rocket's front office is ecstatic with him. He should already be able to crack our deep guard rotation based on his defense and mid range game alone. Not to mention he is the athletic finisher we need alongside McGrady. Our GM Dawson wasn't even expecting him to fall to 24... I really do think he's going to be an above average player in this league. Nothing preventing him from doing so except hard work. 

Looking forward to your updates (NBATV isn't showing any Rocket games)!


----------



## HKF

I doubt Luther Head busts.


----------



## sheefo13

I will wait until I see him...


----------



## hobojoe

Jonathan Watters said:


> I don't think Head was ever truly on the verge of going undrafted. I had him in my first round mocks as early as December, and the vast majority of mocks never had him lower than the early 2nd round once he broke out his senior year. While he probably is never a star, I think he's got a shot to be a good roleplayer. He might not be your ideal PG offensively, but what he proved in Chicago is that he can defend 1's. I saw him lock guys up with my own eyes at that camp. Every once in a while he will get hot from downtown, and that combined with his defensive ability may allow how to carve out a niche in the league.


I agree that Head will be a good NBA player. I don't think there's a better situation for him than Houston playing with T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> Well from what I have seen, a lot of Big Ten pgs don't end up being that good in the NBA. The guy was never really the 1 there anyway. He was more like a 3, but in college they went with 3 guards and I do not blame them. Yeah he is really athletic and yeah he is a good defender, but the guy has no real NBA point guard skills. If those skills were so easy to pick up, then Salim Stoudimire would be a lottery pick... I am just not convinced that he can play the NBA game. But I will be excited to see what he can do tomorrow...


Luther Head a 3? He might have been the 3rd ballhandler on the team, but that doesn't mean he played 3. Illinois didn't have a 3. They had 2 PG's and a combo G, and that's exactly what Luther Head was. He would do a bit of ballhandling in every game for the Illini, and clearly is capable of bringing the ball up the court. He might not have the court vision of a true PG, but there are plenty of small scoring guards in the league. As for Salim, I would say that if he is too short to play in the NBA, the Hawks wouldn't have taken him #31, over numerous players that have already signed guaranteed deals.


----------



## HKF

Jonathan Watters said:


> Luther Head a 3? He might have been the 3rd ballhandler on the team, but that doesn't mean he played 3. Illinois didn't have a 3. They had 2 PG's and a combo G, and that's exactly what Luther Head was. He would do a bit of ballhandling in every game for the Illini, and clearly is capable of bringing the ball up the court. He might not have the court vision of a true PG, but there are plenty of small scoring guards in the league. As for Salim, I would say that if he is too short to play in the NBA, the Hawks wouldn't have taken him #31, over numerous players that have already signed guaranteed deals.


The thing I learned about Bruce Weber and this was watching his teams when he coached at Southern Illinois, is that he usually starts 3 PG's. Head can play the point and he has been quoted as saying they all run the point in practice, because in their motion offense, everyone (guards) needs to be able to handle the ball. Luther Head, at 6'3 with a 40 inch vertical and strong body, plus good stroke, will be able to do what he needs to do on the court. I actually think, as I thought during the season, that he would be picked too low and you could have justified him going earlier. He just plays hard and will be a guy who NBA teams hate playing against. Not to mention, he was injured a lot of season last year, but he gutted it out. 

As for Salim, he's not too short. He graded out at 6'2. I think that's tall enough to defend the PG position to the least.


----------



## sheefo13

The guy guarding the other team's 3 was Head. He was a 3, it is just that Illinios 3 does not = small forward. THey had Williams, Brown and Head in the backcourt. The majority of the handling went to Brown and Williams.


----------

